# Getting ready for 7th edition



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I've all but finished my previous eldar project and seeing as 7th edition is coming out I thought I would take the chance to start over.

I preordered the 7th edition rule book at my local gw on Friday and while I was in the store I was inspired to start a new space marine list.

I've decided to build a bike marine list using the salamanders tactics. I've already started on my biker command squad. The plan is to build a fast close quarter list utilising lots of flamers and power fists


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

intersting idea...my only comment is that massive mold line! in the front


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I know, I'm having nightmares with these bikes, they don't seem to fit well together.

I've been a bit more patient with my next guy and used some green stuff so I'm hoping it wont be noticeable


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i hate mold lines too 
btw i feel the meltagun is somewhat sloppy compared to the rest of the model. some wash could help, maybe.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha that's probably because I did a sloppy job, I think the other side which is more in view had more effort put into it.

I'm a lazy painter to be honest, I will cut corners and only put detail into areas that can be seen on the table top. But I agree more wash is needed


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

you dont need to green stuff them its quicker and easier to just scrape or cut the jion..then you can use super glue white sand paper any thing that will buff out the mark and make it smooth again


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Still getting used to green, I've gone over my melts guy again and put more effort into the rest of the command squad. Here they are so far


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks really really nice. Have you varnished them?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I've not varnished the apothecary yet as he isn't finished, I was going to see how they look without varnish


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Nearly finished my 6man tac squad, just need decals and sergeant needs a few flesh highlights


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

So as summer is now all but gone it have ventured back indoors to finish my project and touch up the poor work I did previously.

Almost finished my 1500pt salamanders list and I can wait to start on my 500pts worth if inquisition.

So here is a few snaps of what I've done this weekend.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is a semi complete list, just need a few touch ups and all models need basing

This list is still missing a few heavy support options which are WIP


----------



## StormWolves (Aug 25, 2014)

If you havent tried the liquid green stuff, it makes easy work of those mold "cracks" its easy to work and sand.
What you have posted looks very good, like the green.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

StormWolves said:


> If you havent tried the liquid green stuff, it makes easy work of those mold "cracks" its easy to work and sand.
> What you have posted looks very good, like the green.


I need to get a better camera really, but the original models posted have been repainted and I filled the cracks using the green stuff in a pot, still not perfect but better than it was. I will get some close ups once everything is finished .

Thanks for the feedback though, it is keeping me motivated to finish them


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Definitely don't lose motivation mate, you're doing a good job so far and the whole force looks very impressive together.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking good mate - what are you taking in your 1500 list?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm still debating but the core of the army is a bike command squad with chapter master, some normal bikes, which goes against the fluff.
I'm painting up my land raider as we speak and have ordered some more tactical marines and a thunder fire cannon. I still have a few ideas what to do with the remaining spare points


----------

